# My Jack isn't doing well



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

It has been forever since I logged into the forum. I was a regular for the longest time. I am relieved to see a lot of familiar names. Jack turned 10 in July. No health issues besides his wonky front legs which we have always known about and took care not to aggravate. 

Suddenly at the end of August, he started not wanting to go on extended walks. Then his right rear leg started to lose stability. The vet wasn't sure if it was a pinched nerve or slipped disc but since he was still mobile and not acting in pain, we decided to go with anti-inflammatory meloxicam and restricted movement. Minor improvement. His hips moved freely but his right leg was weak. 

Then we added physical therapy. He did the exercises really well but continued to lose muscle tone. This past weekend was horrid. Jack was uncomfortable and edgy. He couldn't stand for long and lost his balance a lot. Back to the vet again. His right hip is now frozen. New blood screenings. One of his blood proteins is very low (albumin) which could mean a kidney problem or worse. Also his ionized calcium level is too high which isn't promising. 

Now we have added gabapentin for pain management. Xrays will be done on Thursday. We have an appointment with a neurologist on Nov. 2. I am trying not to burst into tears but it is starting to look dismal.

Do anyone have a similar story or can offer some advice?:crying::crying:


----------



## Faithb (Aug 18, 2020)

Best wishes to you and Jack.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about poor Jack. My Mia once had a disc problem and it did affect how she walked. She was “off” and appeared to be in pain. But it did come on gradual. The diagnosis was IVDD, however we never did an MRI which is really the only way for certain to tell. She did strict crate rest and anti-inflammatory drugs for 8 weeks and she made a full recovery. That was when she was seven and she is now twelve. She has not had another disc episode since then. However, she has been restricted from jumping on and off furniture and from doing stairs since that time since they said that increases the chances of it happening again. If you are going to a neurologist I would think that that would advise if they think it is IVDD. Of course your problem could be something completely different. I am glad you are getting it checked out and wish you the very best. I know how scary this is and I feel your pain.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about poor Jack. My Mia once had a disc problem and it did affect how she walked. She was “off” and appeared to be in pain. But it did come on gradual. The diagnosis was IVDD, however we never did an MRI which is really the only way for certain to tell. She did strict crate rest and anti-inflammatory drugs for 8 weeks and she made a full recovery. That was when she was seven and she is now twelve. She has not had another disc episode since then. However, she has been restricted from jumping on and off furniture and from doing stairs since that time since they said that increases the chances of it happening again. If you are going to a neurologist I would think that they would advise if they think it is IVDD. Of course your problem could be something completely different. I am glad you are getting it checked out and wish you the very best. I know how scary this is and I feel your pain.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Sorry for the double post. Something went whacky when I submitted it!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I’m sorry you both are going through that. I hope the X-rays give you some answers so you don’t have to wait as long. Is the neurologist going to look at his spine?


----------



## KristaS (Sep 26, 2020)

I’m so sorry for what you and Jack are going through!!!!! I can’t imagine how scared and helpless you must feel. It sounds like you are doing all that can be at this time. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your sweet Jack!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, Pam! I am so sorry! I’m glad to see you back on the forum, but not for this reason. I’ve never heard anything like this, but prayers and warm wishes coming for you and Jack! 

Your vet has most likely already thought of this and done this, but I’ll mention it just in CASE it hasn’t been considered... we are in New England and ticks do such strange things. Has he been checked for tick borne diseases?


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

We aren't doing 'strict' crate rest. He is still wandering about the living room. Do you think we should be even more confining? Jack isn't really moving around much. It has been about 7 weeks, he has only gotten worse.  

I didn't ask about tickborne diseases. I will. Jack gets the vaccine and we spray for ticks. 
Thanks for the advice and virtual hugs...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> We aren't doing 'strict' crate rest. He is still wandering about the living room. Do you think we should be even more confining? Jack isn't really moving around much. It has been about 7 weeks, he has only gotten worse.
> 
> I didn't ask about tickborne diseases. I will. Jack gets the vaccine and we spray for ticks.
> Thanks for the advice and virtual hugs...


Even if he gets the Lyme vaccine, it's not 100% effective, and it does nothing to protect against other tick diseases. I would definitely have them rule them out, just because tick diseases can be so wierd and can definitely present as strange unexplained lamness.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I hope you get some answers soon so Jack can get back to feeling like his old self!


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

mudpuppymama said:


> Sorry for the double post. Something went whacky when I submitted it!


I think you can Edit and Delete the post? At least you can erase what's in the second post. I've had that happen a number of times.:surprise:


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Sorry~ Best Wishes for answers and a good recovery. 0


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Prayers for you and Jack. It's so hard when our dear dogs have health issues.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Hoping you will soon have answers as to what is causing Jacks problem. Best wishes that Jack will recover soon.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

:crying: Jack has a huge mass that is pushing against his prostate, spine and colon. It is what was causing his legs to give out. The vet said that there is no recourse and we shouldn't prolong it since Jack now is having difficulties defecating. We brought him home to say our goodbyes.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

morriscsps said:


> :crying: Jack has a huge mass that is pushing against his prostate, spine and colon. It is what was causing his legs to give out. The vet said that there is no recourse and we shouldn't prolong it since Jack now is having difficulties defecating. We brought him home to say our goodbyes.


I am so sorry to hear this. Sending prayers and hugs to you and Jack during this difficult time. He will go to the Rainbow Bridge surrounded by your love. :crying:


----------



## KristaS (Sep 26, 2020)

I’m so sorry! I’m sure Jack has added much joy and love to your family and I know memories of him will be cherished! My prayers are with you!!!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I’m so sorry for you and your family.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I am so sorry for you and Jack.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh no...I'm so very sorry. I know this little one brought much love and joy to your family. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Jack.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh dear. I'm am so, so terribly sorry to hear this. Even though it's incredibly hard, just know you are giving Jack a gift.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> :crying: Jack has a huge mass that is pushing against his prostate, spine and colon. It is what was causing his legs to give out. The vet said that there is no recourse and we shouldn't prolong it since Jack now is having difficulties defecating. We brought him home to say our goodbyes.


Oh, I am SO sorry! :grouphug:


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

I am so sorry for you and your family. Jack is a beautiful dog.


----------



## Faithb (Aug 18, 2020)

I am so very sorry to hear about Jack. My thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

I am so sorry to read that about Jack. Hugs to you and Jack, and the other humans who love him.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

For the first time in 20 years, we are without dog snuggles. We have said that Jack would be our last dog but we had expected at least 5-6 more years with him. Now we are just devastated.


----------



## KristaS (Sep 26, 2020)

Jack looks like such a fun happy little guy! I wish I had the words to give you the comfort you need right now! I’m so sorry!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, I'm so sorry! I feel like I've known Jack all these years too, if only though the forum. I can't imagine your pain. Well I can, and it hurts me too. I am so sorry. :hug:


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Tears are in my eyes. I am so sorry to hear this about your sweet boy Jack. He will be running zoomies with so many playmates on the other side of the Rainbow Bridge ...


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh I am so sorry Pam. :hug:


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

This place does seem like a big family, and we feel your pain.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

morriscsps said:


> For the first time in 20 years, we are without dog snuggles. We have said that Jack would be our last dog but we had expected at least 5-6 more years with him. Now we are just devastated.


:crying:

Ricky and his Popi


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

It is so hard to lose a precious and irreplaceable member of the family. So sorry.

Hugs, Joyce and Milo


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. :grouphug:


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

morriscsps said:


> :crying: Jack has a huge mass that is pushing against his prostate, spine and colon. It is what was causing his legs to give out. The vet said that there is no recourse and we shouldn't prolong it since Jack now is having difficulties defecating. We brought him home to say our goodbyes.


This really tugs at my heart and I have tears in my eyes just reading you words of GoodBye. :crying: So!!! sorry for your loss. :crying:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Just saw your post about Jack. I am so sorry and we all hurt for you. I love this quote by Winnie the Pooh's author, A.A. Milne: "How lucky I am to have something that makes saying goodbye so hard."


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I am so sorry for your family and Jack.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> "How lucky I am to have something that makes saying goodbye so hard."


I love that quote. My hubby is a huge Pooh fan.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Oh my what an ordeal you are in my heart as well. Our 15 year old has been on Gabapentin the last 3 months but we know he’s at the end. Ten years is still young, his pics are very heartwarming.
Jackie I like your quote, that is one of the ones I had framed at my Dad’s funeral. Our family’s cabin is called Pooh Camp. I was assuming you were a fan Pam when I saw TTFN.


----------

